# [2009] Hilton Head Beaches and Sand Umbrellas



## SueDonJ (May 2, 2009)

If you've tried to give yourself a little bit of shade on the beach in Hilton Head then you know what happens - the umbrella just will not stay put in that hard-packed sand no matter how deep you put it.  We've been through a few cheap anchors that were useless so I'm searching around for a new one.  Can anybody recommend one of these from amazon.com, or something entirely different?

Sand Anchor for Umbrellas - White Color

Sand Anchor for Beach Umbrella

Sand Anchor / Holder for Beach Umbrellas 

thanks,


----------



## rudy (May 2, 2009)

We have been going to Hilton Head Island for the past 13 years, we have always used the umbrella anchor/sand auger purchased from Walmart, it is metal and has more "cork screws" than the ones you have listed, it does get a little rusty but still continues to work.  It is less than $15 (we have only replaced it once).  Good Luck, the umbrella from Sam's Club or Costco are great!  We love Hilton Head!


----------



## KCI (May 7, 2009)

We, too, have used the umbrella anchor/sand auger purchased from Walmart for about 10 or more years..in fact, we have 2 of them.  I think we paid $10 originally when we bought them in FL, where we lived at the time.  We have taken them to multi beaches in FL, SC, etc and have never had a problem with them keeping the umbrella in place unless you might be in a hurricane.  However, we have seen at multi beaches, people who use cordless drills with large bits to drill into the sand...that might work too.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 8, 2009)

rudy said:


> We have been going to Hilton Head Island for the past 13 years, we have always used the umbrella anchor/sand auger purchased from Walmart, it is metal and has more "cork screws" than the ones you have listed, it does get a little rusty but still continues to work.  It is less than $15 (we have only replaced it once).  Good Luck, the umbrella from Sam's Club or Costco are great!  We love Hilton Head!





KCI said:


> We, too, have used the umbrella anchor/sand auger purchased from Walmart for about 10 or more years..in fact, we have 2 of them.  I think we paid $10 originally when we bought them in FL, where we lived at the time.  We have taken them to multi beaches in FL, SC, etc and have never had a problem with them keeping the umbrella in place unless you might be in a hurricane.  However, we have seen at multi beaches, people who use cordless drills with large bits to drill into the sand...that might work too.



Thanks for responding.  I didn't find one with a search for "beach umbrella" at walmart.com, but this one comes up at amazon.com.  Is this what you mean?  We make a stop at Walmart so it would be easy enough to look for it when we get there.

Cordless drills?!?!  That thought would never occur to me!


----------



## KCI (May 8, 2009)

You got it!  I forgot it's called a sandgrabber....we bought ours (2)  at a Walmart in FL but I'm sure they have them here in Hardeeville too.  Good luck and have fun.  I'm going to Walmart tomorrow and will check to see if they have them here and will post tomorrow.  Linda


----------



## KCI (May 9, 2009)

Susan,  I stopped at Walmart in Hardeville this a.m. and they have an ample supply of sandgrabbers for $10 and a cheaper, plastic version for $6.

The only places I have seen the cordless drill used have been at beaches where concessions have mucho chairs & umbrellas for rent and they need to get them up in a hurry every a.m.  It works great.

Linda


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2009)

Linda, thanks so much.  I'll put them right on the top of our shopping list.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 11, 2009)

KCI said:


> Susan,  I stopped at Walmart in Hardeville this a.m. and they have an ample supply of sandgrabbers for $10 and a cheaper, plastic version for $6.
> 
> The only places I have seen the cordless drill used have been at beaches where concessions have mucho chairs & umbrellas for rent and they need to get them up in a hurry every a.m.  It works great.
> 
> Linda




Linda,

Does this appear to be an item sold only at WalMart stores near a beach?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried this sand anchor that come with a little table???


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2009)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Has anyone tried this sand anchor that come with a little table???



Man, some folks' minds come up with the simplest but best ideas, don't they?  I love that table thing!  I also love the hook thing on the bottom of that page, just slip it onto the umbrella pole and hang your towels, bags ... Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 11, 2009)

Susan,

Yes, the umbrella hook gadget caught my eye also!!!!


----------



## mschwiebert (Aug 12, 2010)

*Beach Umbrella Holder*

I don't know if you guys have found a quality beach umbrella holder yet, but here is an American made beach umbrella holder that is commercial grade. It will last a lifetime. They have tables that attach to the top too. Beach Umbrella Holder


----------



## jme (Aug 12, 2010)

ABSOLUTE BEST is a large solid-color dark Kelly green umbrella (with wooden pole in two screw-together pieces) sold at various stores like Big Lots.  about $39 but varies store to store.  Some $59, some $39.  The multi-colored one in posted picture in this thread, with all due respect, is inadequate. It will not be substantial enough in bursts of wind. We had one, didn't hold up. Got two green ones and everybody that sees them wants one.

The hard packed sand is actually an ASSET, not a liability. Get the pointed metal "digging" pole from the lifeguard (they all have one) and use it to poke straight down into sand about a foot or more, and your umbrella won't move an inch.  Worth the search.  marty(jme)

p.s. the current green umbrella on the Target website is NOT the one we got. They did carry our brand at one time, but not anymore, i just found out....Big Lots still does, if in stock.  That one on Target looks very spindly and isn't the same----my wife said so, so I believe her.


----------



## bdh (Aug 12, 2010)

> I don't know if you guys have found a quality beach umbrella holder yet, but here is an American made beach umbrella holder that is commercial grade.




Here is the newest (and what looks to be a better mousetrap) umbrella anchor invented on the Carolina Beaches. 

http://www.mikesspikes.com/main.sc


----------

